# Project Photo Practice



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is a photo of a project I did not too long ago and just got finished putting a heavy laquer finish and Beall Buffing it. It is about 8" tall and 4" round and is gum wood I got from local pallet copany. I did this in two pieces simular to what galvbay did on his last vessel by turning it to aproximate shape, cutting off the top and hollowing out the lower portion and separate hollowing of the top portion and gluing it back together and finish turning once glued back together and sanding. I actually turned this a couple of months ago but wasn't happy with final finish, so I kept applying more laquer to get glass like finish and then buff to final finish. 

I had a photo prior to this but didn't have a final finish to it and I just built a photo light tent to attempt a better photo of future and past projects. Here is the final product with photo using light tent. Hope to get better at my project photos now that the tent is finished and learn to place lights better. I am on two weeks of vacation and have been playing in garage when I can take the heat.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now that my friends is a finish. I love it. I also love the vessel. I am blown away with that thing.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very very cool!! Now spill the beans about the photo tent LOL I started on one and just could not get the effect I wanted.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Danggit, Slip...you are ruining my life..LOL..That work is GREAT..Kinda thinking it's about time for me to advance a little. Wish I had that Midi lathe..but having two lathes is not a sin is it ?..

Man, that vase is beautiful.. I gotta turn sumthin besides these pens.. Stand back..I've got a pocket full of change and with a few more lessons from Mr Berry maybe I can continue in my 'grasshopper' progression...

FANTASTIC WORK,Man....

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Slip...that is a beautiful finish!

JIM...I still have my lathe for sale, it's been spoken for but it's still here. I need to ask that buyer when he is going to complete the deal. If he backs out I'll make you a good deal on it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice SK

you wouldn't do that to your buyer, would you Terry?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PM, Terry.....Skrew your buyer...LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work Slip!! I especially like the finish. Some day maybe I can get that look....


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome Slip, I am very impressed. I love that finish as well, it bring out my inner crow....shiny.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all, I am in process of refinishing most all of my past projects while working on a few more new projects. 

I just finished my last of a set of 8 wine goblets and made a few more because a few were not exact replicas of the others. They came out looking great. The extra few did match each other and will be giving them away to my brother that has recently gotten into a wine making hobby. The finish on them is also like glass and have anywhere from 15 to 25 coats of spray laquer and Beall Buffed to get a glass like finish. My past projects finish was ok, but now want them to have no flaws or texture other than slick. My source of wood has slimmed down somewhat and don't have the wood resources to do many projects anymore and although I love mesquite, we don't have any around here. Most all my projects have been from Gum and seems like the gum availability is drying up.
Tort, don't think you can have enough lathes. Go get the one from Trog before the other person decides he will come pick it up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I live in Nederland, small city between Port Arthur and Beaumont.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW! What a finish!!! It looks liquid...very well done. gb


----------

